# GOODTIMES C.C VS MANIACOS C.C



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

HEY ROOSTER,JOHNNY,PINKY AND JOKER,GOODTIMES IS READY FOR ANYTHING.LETS DO THIS AROUND 6:00 PM FRIDAY.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Aye chisme


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jun 21 2007, 07:37 PM~8151174
> *HEY ROOSTER,JOHNNY,PINKY AND JOKER,GOODTIMES IS READY FOR ANYTHING.LETS DO THIS AROUND 6:00 PM FRIDAY.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 do your thing alex :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

OLDMAN IS ALSO READY FOR THAT DAY SO IF YOUR SCARED GO TO CHURCH hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 21 2007, 07:02 PM~8151354
> *  OLDMAN IS ALSO READY FOR THAT  DAY  SO IF YOUR SCARED  GO TO CHURCH  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :uh: :scrutinize: :werd: :loco: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

well sounds like a showdown...... well ya know imma be there to capture dat moment.... im everywhere...COMPTON FA LIFE T.V. aka HARD IN DA PAINT STREET RIDER DVD'S


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jun 21 2007, 07:37 PM~8151174
> *HEY ROOSTER,JOHNNY,PINKY AND JOKER,GOODTIMES IS READY FOR ANYTHING.LETS DO THIS AROUND 6:00 PM FRIDAY.
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN...HOMIE ONCE YOU LOSE YOUR GOING TO GO CRYING AGAIN CAUSE REMEMBER LAST TIME........ LOSE LOSE AND LOST YOU DON'T WANT TO GO THERE WE MIGHT SERVE YOUR ASS AT YOUR OWN CAR SHOW SO DON'T GO THERE HOMIE...... :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 21 2007, 07:46 PM~8151727
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN...HOMIE ONCE YOU LOSE YOUR GOING TO GO CRYING AGAIN CAUSE REMEMBER LAST TIME........ LOSE LOSE AND LOST YOU DON'T WANT TO GO THERE WE MIGHT SERVE YOUR ASS AT YOUR OWN CAR SHOW SO DON'T GO THERE HOMIE...... :angry:
> *


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

oh snap :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 21 2007, 09:46 PM~8151727
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN...HOMIE ONCE YOU LOSE YOUR GOING TO GO CRYING AGAIN CAUSE REMEMBER LAST TIME........ LOSE LOSE AND LOST YOU DON'T WANT TO GO THERE WE MIGHT SERVE YOUR ASS AT YOUR OWN CAR SHOW SO DON'T GO THERE HOMIE...... :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 21 2007, 08:46 PM~8151727
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN...HOMIE ONCE YOU LOSE YOUR GOING TO GO CRYING AGAIN CAUSE REMEMBER LAST TIME........ LOSE LOSE AND LOST YOU DON'T WANT TO GO THERE WE MIGHT SERVE YOUR ASS AT YOUR OWN CAR SHOW SO DON'T GO THERE HOMIE...... :angry:
> *


tell your boy johnny how he lost to me twice already.i'll tell you what ,bring your car and lets see if YOU can pull up to me. :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC........................" ITS A WRAP 2007-2008"


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 21 2007, 09:05 PM~8151813
> *GOODTIMES CC........................" ITS A WRAP 2007-2008"
> *


hey chuckster,bring back a camel when you get back from iraq so we can hit thestreets with a first ever camel hop    :thumbsup: :worship: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jun 21 2007, 09:01 PM~8151791
> *tell your boy johnny how he lost to me twice already.i'll tell you what ,bring your car and lets see if YOU can pull up to me. :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


ILL TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE BUILD A RAG AND NOSE UP WITH ME CAUSE I DON'T BUILD JUNK HOMIE DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU TALK SHIT.....LIKE I SAID BEFORE IVE BUILT GBODYS BACK IN 91 KID STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND BREAK YOUR PIGGY BANK AND BUILD A RAG WHEN YOU GOT ENOUGH CHANGE HOMEBOY..... :0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 21 2007, 09:10 PM~8151853
> *ILL TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE BUILD A RAG AND NOSE UP WITH ME CAUSE I DON'T BUILD JUNK HOMIE DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU TALK SHIT.....LIKE I SAID BEFORE IVE BUILT GBODYS BACK IN 91 KID STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND BREAK YOUR PIGGY BANK AND BUILD A RAG WHEN YOU GOT ENOUGH CHANGE HOMEBOY..... :0
> *


stop dwelling on the past ,were talking about now and thats were i come in.i'am just trying to make goodtimes c.c and garcia custom hydraulics a householde name. not hating on nobody i'am just pulling up,do my thang.and it's a G thang


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 21 2007, 08:10 PM~8151853
> *ILL TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE BUILD A RAG AND NOSE UP WITH ME CAUSE I DON'T BUILD JUNK HOMIE DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU TALK SHIT.....LIKE I SAID BEFORE IVE BUILT GBODYS BACK IN 91 KID STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND BREAK YOUR PIGGY BANK AND BUILD A RAG WHEN YOU GOT ENOUGH CHANGE HOMEBOY..... :0
> *


whens the last time you were rolling anything other than a tow truck :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

hno: This is gettin' heated...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jun 21 2007, 09:31 PM~8152013
> *whens the last time you were rolling anything other than a tow truck :0
> *


HOLD ON UMMM.... YOUR CAR HAS A ROOF MINE DON'T YOUR NOT ON MY LEVEL PLAYER :0 BUT YOUR CAR IS NICE DON'T GET ME WRONG IF YOU EVER NEED A TOW LET ME KNOW.....IM ROLLIN IN MORE THAN JUST MY TRUCK


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jun 21 2007, 08:08 PM~8151838
> *hey chuckster,bring back a camel when you get back from iraq so we can hit thestreets with a first ever camel hop       :thumbsup:  :worship:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

let the good times roll!!!! TTT


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

AYE CHISME


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

YALL MAKE ME WANTA COME TO L.A. EARLY JUST TO SEE THIS GO DOWN


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

GRANDPA WERE YOU AT :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE WITH MY CAR TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Jun 21 2007, 10:54 PM~8152621
> *GRANDPA WERE YOU AT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

yepe caye motha fuckas :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES PUTTING IN WORK


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

THE DAYS OF OUR LIVES CONTINUES!! :biggrin: 

serve 'em up, alex


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 22 2007, 06:12 AM~8153411
> *THE DAYS OF OUR LIVES CONTINUES!!  :biggrin:
> 
> serve 'em up, alex
> *


its a story with no ending


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jun 22 2007, 06:47 AM~8153861
> *its a story with no ending
> *


 :scrutinize: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :ugh: :ugh: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: :wow: :0


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

SERVE THEM UP ALEX.GOODTIMES HOMIE.


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Were is it going to be at :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jun 21 2007, 08:37 PM~8151174
> *HEY ROOSTER,JOHNNY,PINKY AND JOKER,GOODTIMES IS READY FOR ANYTHING.LETS DO THIS AROUND 6:00 PM FRIDAY.
> *


OH SHIT!!NOW WHERE TRYING TO CALL OUT THE BIG BAD MANIACOS,HUH?YOU GUYS KNOW ROOSTERS CAR AINT HERE AND WHERE WORKING ON THE REST,WELL MINE IS WORKING BUT TO GO HOP ON GRANDPAS CAR THAT ONLY DOES ABOUT 60S COME ON NOW THATS JUST A WASTE OF MY TIME!ALL U GUYS WILL DO IS BRING OUT A DOUBLE PUMP FOR ME.SO GIVE US A COUPLE DAYS SO WE CAN GET OUR CARS WORKING FROM THE LAST TIME WE PUT IT DOWN.LIKE MY BOY SAYS WE MIGHT GO PUT IT DOWN AT YOUR SHOW IF NOT CRENSHAW


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jun 22 2007, 01:21 PM~8156223
> *OH SHIT!!NOW WHERE TRYING TO CALL OUT THE BIG BAD MANIACOS,HUH?YOU GUYS KNOW ROOSTERS CAR AINT HERE AND WHERE WORKING ON THE REST,WELL MINE IS WORKING BUT TO GO HOP ON GRANDPAS CAR THAT ONLY DOES ABOUT 60S COME ON NOW THATS JUST A WASTE OF MY TIME!ALL U GUYS WILL DO IS BRING OUT A DOUBLE PUMP FOR ME.SO GIVE US A COUPLE DAYS SO WE CAN GET OUR CARS WORKING FROM THE LAST TIME WE PUT IT DOWN.LIKE MY BOY SAYS WE MIGHT GO PUT IT DOWN AT YOUR SHOW IF NOT CRENSHAW
> *


that's good stuff right there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> OH SHIT!!NOW WHERE TRYING TO CALL OUT THE BIG BAD MANIACOS,HUH?YOU GUYS KNOW ROOSTERS CAR AINT HERE AND WHERE WORKING ON THE REST,WELL MINE IS WORKING BUT TO GO HOP ON GRANDPAS CAR THAT ONLY DOES ABOUT 60S COME ON NOW THATS JUST A WASTE OF MY TIME!ALL U GUYS WILL DO IS BRING OUT A DOUBLE PUMP FOR ME.SO GIVE US A COUPLE DAYS SO WE CAN GET OUR CARS WORKING FROM THE LAST TIME WE PUT IT DOWN.LIKE MY BOY SAYS WE MIGHT GO PUT IT DOWN AT YOUR SHOW IF NOT CRENSHAW ::


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jun 22 2007, 01:21 PM~8156223
> *OH SHIT!!NOW WHERE TRYING TO CALL OUT THE BIG BAD MANIACOS,HUH?YOU GUYS KNOW ROOSTERS CAR AINT HERE AND WHERE WORKING ON THE REST,WELL MINE IS WORKING BUT TO GO HOP ON GRANDPAS CAR THAT ONLY DOES ABOUT 60S COME ON NOW THATS JUST A WASTE OF MY TIME!ALL U GUYS WILL DO IS BRING OUT A DOUBLE PUMP FOR ME.SO GIVE US A COUPLE DAYS SO WE CAN GET OUR CARS WORKING FROM THE LAST TIME WE PUT IT DOWN.LIKE MY BOY SAYS WE MIGHT GO PUT IT DOWN AT YOUR SHOW IF NOT CRENSHAWol:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jun 22 2007, 01:21 PM~8156223
> *OH SHIT!!NOW WHERE TRYING TO CALL OUT THE BIG BAD MANIACOS,HUH?YOU GUYS KNOW ROOSTERS CAR AINT HERE AND WHERE WORKING ON THE REST,WELL MINE IS WORKING BUT TO GO HOP ON GRANDPAS CAR THAT ONLY DOES ABOUT 60S COME ON NOW THATS JUST A WASTE OF MY TIME!ALL U GUYS WILL DO IS BRING OUT A DOUBLE PUMP FOR ME.SO GIVE US A COUPLE DAYS SO WE CAN GET OUR CARS WORKING FROM THE LAST TIME WE PUT IT DOWN.LIKE MY BOY SAYS WE MIGHT GO PUT IT DOWN AT YOUR SHOW IF NOT CRENSHAW
> *


    SO I SEE THAT THE WAY IT IS & THANKS FOR THE 60 INCHES DOES THAT MEAN I WIN OR WHAT................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 22 2007, 02:30 PM~8156671
> *     SO I SEE THAT THE WAY IT IS & THANKS FOR THE 60 INCHES DOES THAT MEAN I WIN OR WHAT................................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

damn


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 22 2007, 03:30 PM~8156671
> *     SO I SEE THAT THE WAY IT IS & THANKS FOR THE 60 INCHES DOES THAT MEAN I WIN OR WHAT................................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON OLD MAN,YOU KNOW AND I KNOW YOU CANT WIN AND I DONT WANT TO TALK SHIT LET THE REST OF MY CLUB GET THEIR CARS READY AND ILL COME HIT THREE LICKS ON YOU (THATS ALL I NEED) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jun 22 2007, 03:03 PM~8156907
> *COME ON OLD MAN,YOU KNOW AND I KNOW YOU CANT WIN AND I DONT WANT TO TALK SHIT LET THE REST OF MY CLUB GET THEIR CARS READY AND ILL COME HIT THREE LICKS ON YOU (THATS ALL I NEED) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 oh snapps he said three lickzzzz!!!


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jun 22 2007, 03:03 PM~8156907
> *COME ON OLD MAN,YOU KNOW AND I KNOW YOU CANT WIN AND I DONT WANT TO TALK SHIT LET THE REST OF MY CLUB GET THEIR CARS READY AND ILL COME HIT THREE LICKS ON YOU (THATS ALL I NEED) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


3 LICKS I DON'T THINK SO BUT JUST ME AND YOU I'LL TAKE TRIP UP THERE FOR YOU TODAY


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 22 2007, 03:14 PM~8156971
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  oh snapps he said three lickzzzz!!!
> *


THATS ALL IT TAKES :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHATS UP GRAMPS


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

JUST HERE WHATS UP[ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: quote=Final Fantacy L.A.,Jun 22 2007, 03:21 PM~8157022]
WHATS UP GRAMPS 
[/quote]


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> JUST HERE WHATS UP[ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: quote=Final Fantacy L.A.,Jun 22 2007, 03:21 PM~8157022]
> WHATS UP GRAMPS


[/quote]
chilln homie are you going to pomona its soppose to happen we were going to check it out hit me up later


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 23 2007, 01:46 PM~8162035
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 23 2007, 03:59 PM~8162751
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENED GOODTIMES???? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU TOOK ANOTHER LOSE.....ALEX BARKED UP THE WRONG TREE AND GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF WITH A SINGLE DOING 93...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: SHOULD I SAY MORE.....ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup: ITS ALL FUN "N" GAMES BUT DON'T BITE SO MUCH YOU CAN'T CHEW........


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 1 2007, 09:18 AM~8212527
> *WHAT HAPPENED GOODTIMES???? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU TOOK ANOTHER LOSE.....ALEX BARKED UP THE WRONG TREE AND GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF WITH A SINGLE DOING 93...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :dunno: SHOULD I SAY MORE.....ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup: ITS ALL FUN "N" GAMES BUT DON'T BITE SO MUCH YOU CAN'T CHEW........
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

BELEIVE ME MAN IT HAPPENED AT KOOL AIDS SHOP BIG FISH HAS THE PICTURES POST UM UP......


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 1 2007, 01:10 PM~8212932
> *BELEIVE ME MAN IT HAPPENED AT KOOL AIDS SHOP BIG FISH HAS THE PICTURES POST UM UP......
> *


CABRON YOU TALK SHIT BUT DONT BRING A CAMERA :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 1 2007, 11:21 AM~8212981
> *CABRON YOU TALK SHIT BUT DONT BRING A CAMERA  :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


MY BAD WHATS UP DOGGIE WHATS CRACKIN :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 1 2007, 01:30 PM~8213014
> *MY BAD WHATS UP DOGGIE WHATS CRACKIN :biggrin:
> *


just chillen homie ill see you fools on the fourth @ dockwiler


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8213065
> *just chillen homie ill see you fools on the fourth @ dockwiler
> *


COOL


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 1 2007, 10:18 AM~8212527
> *WHAT HAPPENED GOODTIMES???? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU TOOK ANOTHER LOSE.....ALEX BARKED UP THE WRONG TREE AND GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF WITH A SINGLE DOING 93...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :dunno: SHOULD I SAY MORE.....ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup: ITS ALL FUN "N" GAMES BUT DON'T BITE SO MUCH YOU CAN'T CHEW........
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: TOLD YOU!! BIG BAD MANIACOS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8213117
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: TOLD YOU!! BIG BAD MANIACOS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah maniacos took the win.but like i said.WIN,LOSE ORTIE,IT'S GOODTIMES TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!
I CAN'T WIN THEM ALL,BUT I CAN'T LOSE THEM ALL.WE'LL TRY IT AGAIN.FOR GOODTIMES TO BE HOPPING AGAINST MANIACOS.WE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT.I'AM JUST TRYING TO PUT THE GOODTIMES ON THE MAP.BIG UPS TO ALL HOPPERS TRYING TO MAKE L.A THE PLACE TO BE.THERE AIN'T NO HARD FEELINGS.BUT THEN AGAIN,I DON'T GIVE UP THAT EASY :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 1 2007, 02:22 PM~8213823
> *yeah maniacos took the win.but like i said.WIN,LOSE ORTIE,IT'S GOODTIMES TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!
> I CAN'T WIN THEM ALL,BUT I CAN'T LOSE THEM ALL.WE'LL TRY IT AGAIN.FOR GOODTIMES TO BE HOPPING AGAINST MANIACOS.WE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT.I'AM JUST TRYING TO PUT THE GOODTIMES ON THE MAP.BIG UPS TO ALL HOPPERS TRYING TO MAKE L.A THE PLACE TO BE.THERE AIN'T NO HARD FEELINGS.BUT THEN AGAIN,I DON'T GIVE UP THAT EASY :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8213117
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: TOLD YOU!! BIG BAD MANIACOS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wait,this just in maniacos didn't win shit.stop hopping other peoples cars from other clubs. hey munoz,its almost time to break that piggy bank.do i see a rag hopping all over you guys with tha big "GT" plaque.stay tuned for the show that never ends.

for johnny and rooster, i can't wait to wear you out on the 4th of july


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8215789
> *wait,this just in maniacos didn't win shit.stop hopping other peoples cars from other clubs. hey munoz,its almost time to break that piggy bank.do i see a rag hopping all over you guys with tha big  "GT" plaque.stay tuned for the show that never ends.
> 
> for johnny and rooster, i can't wait to wear you out on the 4th of july
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 1 2007, 09:27 PM~8215789
> *wait,this just in maniacos didn't win shit.stop hopping other peoples cars from other clubs. hey munoz,its almost time to break that piggy bank.do i see a rag hopping all over you guys with tha big  "GT" plaque.stay tuned for the show that never ends.
> 
> for johnny and rooster, i can't wait to wear you out on the 4th of july
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES HOLDING IT DOWN!!! HEY ALEX YOU KNOW WE HAVE A LINE UP OF HOPPERS HOMIE DONT EVEN TRIIIIIIIIIIIIP FOO, YOU MAKE THE CALL AND HAVE THEM ALL THERE READY TO SERVE IT UP ESE.......GOODTIMES CC AT THE SHOWS, IN THE STREETS, WEST COAST, EAST COAST, CENTRAL .....WORLD WIDE GOODTIMES RIDAZ.......

"WE ON THE MAP HOMEBOY AND STILL GROWING"


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 2 2007, 12:15 AM~8216168
> *GOODTIMES HOLDING IT DOWN!!! HEY ALEX YOU KNOW WE HAVE A LINE UP OF HOPPERS HOMIE DONT EVEN TRIIIIIIIIIIIIP FOO, YOU MAKE THE CALL AND HAVE THEM ALL THERE READY TO SERVE IT UP ESE.......GOODTIMES CC AT THE SHOWS, IN THE STREETS, WEST COAST, EAST COAST, CENTRAL .....WORLD WIDE GOODTIMES RIDAZ.......
> 
> "WE ON THE MAP HOMEBOY AND STILL GROWING"
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE TOP...


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 1 2007, 11:15 PM~8216168
> *GOODTIMES HOLDING IT DOWN!!! HEY ALEX YOU KNOW WE HAVE A LINE UP OF HOPPERS HOMIE DONT EVEN TRIIIIIIIIIIIIP FOO, YOU MAKE THE CALL AND HAVE THEM ALL THERE READY TO SERVE IT UP ESE.......GOODTIMES CC AT THE SHOWS, IN THE STREETS, WEST COAST, EAST COAST, CENTRAL .....WORLD WIDE GOODTIMES RIDAZ.......
> 
> "WE ON THE MAP HOMEBOY AND STILL GROWING"
> *


YA DAMN RIGHT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8215789
> *wait,this just in maniacos didn't win shit.stop hopping other peoples cars from other clubs. hey munoz,its almost time to break that piggy bank.do i see a rag hopping all over you guys with tha big  "GT" plaque.stay tuned for the show that never ends.
> 
> for johnny and rooster, i can't wait to wear you out on the 4th of july
> *


DONT FORGET ILL BE AT THE BEACH TOO MAYBE YOU COULD NOSE IT UP AGAIN I KNOW YOU AINT SCARED


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8215789
> *wait,this just in maniacos didn't win shit.stop hopping other peoples cars from other clubs. hey munoz,its almost time to break that piggy bank.do i see a rag hopping all over you guys with tha big  "GT" plaque.stay tuned for the show that never ends.
> 
> for johnny and rooster, i can't wait to wear you out on the 4th of july
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 2 2007, 08:04 AM~8217690
> *DONT FORGET ILL BE AT THE BEACH TOO MAYBE YOU COULD NOSE IT UP AGAIN I KNOW YOU AINT SCARED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*BRING THE MUTHAFU**IN FIREWORKS!! *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8215789
> *wait,this just in maniacos didn't win shit.stop hopping other peoples cars from other clubs. hey munoz,its almost time to break that piggy bank.do i see a rag hopping all over you guys with tha big  "GT" plaque.stay tuned for the show that never ends.
> 
> for johnny and rooster, i can't wait to wear you out on the 4th of july
> *


LIKE I SAID MAN YOU BE CRYING TO MUCH YOU CAN'T EVEN TAKE A LOSE BREAK THAT PIGGY BANK AND HIT ME WHEN YOU STEP UP TO MY LEVEL.... ILL PROBABLY BE AROUND GRANPAS AGE WHEN THAT HAPPENS SO MY SON WILL BREAK YOU OFF :0 WE WILL SEE YOU ON THE 4TH HOMIE AND ILL TAKE SOME TISSUES FOR YOU BRO....STOP CRYING


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 1 2007, 09:27 PM~8215789
> *wait,this just in maniacos didn't win shit.stop hopping other peoples cars from other clubs. hey munoz,its almost time to break that piggy bank.do i see a rag hopping all over you guys with tha big  "GT" plaque.stay tuned for the show that never ends.
> 
> for johnny and rooster, i can't wait to wear you out on the 4th of july
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rooster just left my pad ,,he had his 62 rag,,,,,chrome frame and all ,,,,,,,,hes gonna hop it :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 2 2007, 10:26 AM~8218315
> *rooster just left my pad ,,he had his 62 rag,,,,,chrome frame and all ,,,,,,,,hes gonna hop it :0
> *


THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE UNDERCOVER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 1 2007, 11:27 PM~8215789
> *wait,this just in maniacos didn't win shit.stop hopping other peoples cars from other clubs. hey munoz,its almost time to break that piggy bank.do i see a rag hopping all over you guys with tha big  "GT" plaque.stay tuned for the show that never ends.
> 
> for johnny and rooster, i can't wait to wear you out on the 4th of july
> *


ALWAYS AN EXCUSE,THE CAR IS BUILT MANIACOS STYLE JUST TO PUT IT DOWN!!FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE ALWAYS WOOFING ON LINE.A COUPLE OF POST AGO YOU TOOK THE LOSS LIKE A MAN AND I GAVE YOU RESPECT,BUT KNOW YOU START ALL THAT WOOFING AGAIN :nono: MANIACOS TOOK THAT WIN WITH OVER 20 INCHES AND SINGLE PUMP,COMMON ON NOW I KNOW ITS JUST FUN AND GAMES BUT ALL THIS WOOFING IS JUST GOING TO GET YOU BROKE OFF AGAIN :twak: :twak:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

is it lose, or loss? i'm confused.... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 2 2007, 08:04 AM~8217690
> *DONT FORGET ILL BE AT THE BEACH TOO MAYBE YOU COULD NOSE IT UP AGAIN I KNOW YOU AINT SCARED
> *


 :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 2 2007, 10:26 AM~8218315
> *rooster just left my pad ,,he had his 62 rag,,,,,chrome frame and all ,,,,,,,,hes gonna hop it :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 2 2007, 10:26 AM~8218315
> *rooster just left my pad ,,he had his 62 rag,,,,,chrome frame and all ,,,,,,,,hes gonna hop it :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 12:56 PM~8218148
> *LIKE I SAID MAN YOU BE CRYING TO MUCH YOU CAN'T EVEN TAKE A LOSE BREAK THAT PIGGY BANK AND HIT ME WHEN YOU STEP UP TO MY LEVEL.... ILL PROBABLY BE AROUND GRANPAS AGE WHEN THAT HAPPENS SO STOP CRYING</span>
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 2 2007, 02:10 PM~8218609
> *ALWAYS AN EXCUSE,THE CAR IS BUILT MANIACOS STYLE JUST TO PUT IT DOWN!!FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE ALWAYS WOOFING ON LINE.A COUPLE OF POST AGO YOU TOOK THE LOSS LIKE A MAN AND I GAVE YOU RESPECT,BUT KNOW YOU START ALL THAT WOOFING AGAIN :nono: MANIACOS TOOK THAT WIN WITH OVER 20 INCHES AND SINGLE PUMP,COMMON ON NOW I KNOW ITS JUST FUN AND GAMES BUT AGAIN*


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 1 2007, 09:18 AM~8212527
> *WHAT HAPPENED GOODTIMES???? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU TOOK ANOTHER LOSE.....ALEX BARKED UP THE WRONG TREE AND GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF WITH A SINGLE DOING 93...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :dunno: SHOULD I SAY MORE.....ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup: ITS ALL FUN "N" GAMES BUT DON'T BITE SO MUCH YOU CAN'T CHEW........
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 the top


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 2 2007, 11:10 AM~8218609
> *ALWAYS AN EXCUSE,THE CAR IS BUILT MANIACOS STYLE JUST TO PUT IT DOWN!!FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE ALWAYS WOOFING ON LINE.A COUPLE OF POST AGO YOU TOOK THE LOSS LIKE A MAN AND I GAVE YOU RESPECT,BUT KNOW YOU START ALL THAT WOOFING AGAIN :nono: MANIACOS TOOK THAT WIN WITH OVER 20 INCHES AND SINGLE PUMP,COMMON ON NOW I KNOW ITS JUST FUN AND GAMES BUT ALL THIS WOOFING IS JUST GOING TO GET YOU BROKE OFF AGAIN :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :yes: AND AGAIN AND AGAIN


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHA IT'S NOT OVER YET & I AM NOT THAT OLD YET OKAY


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 10:19 PM~8223527
> *:yes: AND AGAIN AND AGAIN
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:08 PM~8223874
> *   HAHAHAHA IT'S NOT OVER YET & I AM NOT THAT OLD YET OKAY
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: YES U ARE.............. :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

NO I AM NOT


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:09 PM~8223882
> *:uh:  :uh: YES U ARE.............. :0  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ITS CALLED ..........DENIAL...........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:16 PM~8223925
> *   NO I AM NOT
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


WHATS UP YOUNGSTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

DO YOU SEE THEY CALLED ME YOUNGSTER KNOW


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:18 PM~8223932
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ITS CALLED ..........DENIAL...........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:22 PM~8223950
> *   DO YOU SEE THEY CALLED ME YOUNGSTER KNOW
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

U PAY HIM????

LMFAO.............


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

ARE YOU READY FOR 4TH OF JULY I AM................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:20 PM~8223937
> *WHATS UP YOUNGSTER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:23 PM~8223953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> U PAY HIM????
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUST GOT SOMETHING THREW PAYPAL :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

NO I DIDN'T ......................


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:23 PM~8223953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> U PAY HIM????
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:25 PM~8223965
> *   ARE YOU READY FOR 4TH OF JULY I AM................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT BETTER NOT BREAK AGAIN :0 THAT EXCUSE IS GETTING OLD LIKE YOU :biggrin: .... JUST FUNKIN WITH YOU HOMIE WE ARE STILL HERE AT THE SHOP WORKING ON ANOTHER SINGLE FOR THE 4TH WE ARE DRIVING THIS ONE OUT THERE STREET CAR


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:25 PM~8223968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I JUST GOT SOMETHING THREW PAYPAL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:28 PM~8223978
> *IT BETTER NOT BREAK AGAIN  :0 THAT EXCUSE IS GETTING OLD LIKE YOU :biggrin: .... JUST FUNKIN WITH YOU HOMIE WE ARE STILL HERE AT THE SHOP WORKING ON ANOTHER SINGLE FOR THE 4TH WE ARE DRIVING THIS ONE OUT THERE STREET CAR
> *


o shit not like urs alfred :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

I HOPE IT MAKES IT THERE SO WE SEE WHAT IT DO CAUSE I'M READY


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:28 PM~8223978
> *IT BETTER NOT BREAK AGAIN  :0 THAT EXCUSE IS GETTING OLD LIKE YOU :biggrin: .... JUST FUNKIN WITH YOU HOMIE WE ARE STILL HERE AT THE SHOP WORKING ON ANOTHER SINGLE FOR THE 4TH WE ARE DRIVING THIS ONE OUT THERE STREET CAR
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DONT TRIP OLD MAN........................I GOT YOUR BACK.......


















HE DRIVES IT ON AND OFF THE TRAILER............ :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

THAT'S COOL THANKS..........


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:32 PM~8223999
> *DONT TRIP OLD MAN........................I GOT YOUR BACK.......
> HE DRIVES IT ON AND OFF THE TRAILER............ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:32 PM~8223996
> *   I HOPE IT MAKES IT THERE SO WE SEE WHAT IT DO CAUSE I'M READY
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


COOL WE SINGLE READY TO MINGLE HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

I HOPE SO I NEED ANOTHER STRIPE ON MY SHIRT.........


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:35 PM~8224010
> *COOL WE SINGLE READY TO MINGLE HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:32 PM~8223999
> *DONT TRIP OLD MAN........................I GOT YOUR BACK.......
> HE DRIVES IT ON AND OFF THE TRAILER............ :biggrin:
> *


NO ACTUALLY WE COMING FOR THAT CUTLASS THAT WAS CHIPPING OUT HERE IN POMONA 33' HOMIE YOU DOING BAD WE DO THAT WITH A BASIC SET UP WITH 6 BATTERYS....AND NO HOMIE WERE DRIVING IT FROM POMONA TO LA WE GOT THERE A LITTLE BIT LATE IN POMONA YOU GOT LUCKY BRO...


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

I AM NOT TRIPPING YOU KNOW
ME AND YOU BETTER PUT MORE THAN 6 BATTERS CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:39 PM~8224024
> *NO ACTUALLY WE COMING FOR THAT CUTLASS THAT WAS CHIPPING OUT HERE IN POMONA 33' HOMIE YOU DOING BAD WE DO THAT WITH A BASIC SET UP WITH 6 BATTERYS....AND NO HOMIE WERE DRIVING IT FROM POMONA TO LA WE GOT THERE A LITTLE BIT LATE IN POMONA YOU GOT LUCKY BRO...
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:39 PM~8224024
> *NO ACTUALLY WE COMING FOR THAT CUTLASS THAT WAS CHIPPING OUT HERE IN POMONA 33' HOMIE YOU DOING BAD WE DO THAT WITH A BASIC SET UP WITH 6 BATTERYS....AND NO HOMIE WERE DRIVING IT FROM POMONA TO LA WE GOT THERE A LITTLE BIT LATE IN POMONA YOU GOT LUCKY BRO...
> *


LMFAO.........................WHAT U THINK I GOT IN MY TRUNK???.....................AND THEY DICKED ME WITH 38"...............NOT 33"


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MY TRUNK............









http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa119/M...82/P6230941.jpg


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:39 PM~8224024
> *NO ACTUALLY WE COMING FOR THAT CUTLASS THAT WAS CHIPPING OUT HERE IN POMONA 33' HOMIE YOU DOING BAD WE DO THAT WITH A BASIC SET UP WITH 6 BATTERYS....AND NO HOMIE WERE DRIVING IT FROM POMONA TO LA WE GOT THERE A LITTLE BIT LATE IN POMONA YOU GOT LUCKY BRO...
> *


WTF what u talking about build a car with no weight then talk


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:32 PM~8223999
> *DONT TRIP OLD MAN........................I GOT YOUR BACK.......
> HE DRIVES IT ON AND OFF THE TRAILER............ :biggrin:
> *


NO ACTUALLY WE COMING FOR THAT CUTLASS THAT WAS CHIPPING OUT HERE IN POMONA 33' HOMIE YOU DOING BAD WE DO THAT WITH A BASIC SET UP WITH 6 BATTERYS....AND NO HOMIE WERE DRIVING IT FROM POMONA TO LA WE GOT THERE A LITTLE BIT LATE IN POMONA YOU GOT LUCKY BRO...


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

OK TIME FOR ME TO GO TO SLEEP .........................SEE YOU GUYS LATER


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:42 PM~8224030
> *   I AM NOT TRIPPING YOU KNOW
> ME AND YOU BETTER PUT MORE THAN 6 BATTERS CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:46 PM~8224041
> *NO ACTUALLY WE COMING FOR THAT CUTLASS THAT WAS CHIPPING OUT HERE IN POMONA 33' HOMIE YOU DOING BAD WE DO THAT WITH A BASIC SET UP WITH 6 BATTERYS....AND NO HOMIE WERE DRIVING IT FROM POMONA TO LA WE GOT THERE A LITTLE BIT LATE IN POMONA YOU GOT LUCKY BRO...
> *


U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMIE..............BRING A SIX BATTERY CAR.............I POSTED MY TRUNK................


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:47 PM~8224045
> *   OK TIME FOR ME TO GO TO SLEEP .........................SEE YOU GUYS LATER
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


latez


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:49 PM~8224052
> *U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMIE..............BRING A SIX BATTERY CAR.............I POSTED MY TRUNK................
> *


my moneys on MUFASA


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 2 2007, 11:52 PM~8224060
> *my moneys on MUFASA
> *


  ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WHAT DID U THINK I HAD IN MY TRUNK????


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:42 PM~8224030
> *   I AM NOT TRIPPING YOU KNOW
> ME AND YOU BETTER PUT MORE THAN 6 BATTERS CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OK ILL PUT 8 JUST FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:57 PM~8224081
> * ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE
> *


so whats up u wanna build a car for my homies no weight pull up or shit up dog :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:43 PM~8224033
> *LMFAO.........................WHAT U THINK I GOT IN MY TRUNK???.....................AND THEY DICKED ME WITH 38"...............NOT 33"
> *


MY BAD IT LOOKED LIKE 30' AND I THOUGHT THEY GAVE YOU LOVE :0  BY THE WAY NICE TRUNK :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 2 2007, 11:42 PM~8224030
> *   I AM NOT TRIPPING YOU KNOW
> ME AND YOU BETTER PUT MORE THAN 6 BATTERS CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:02 AM~8224104
> *MY BAD IT LOOKED LIKE 30' AND I THOUGHT THEY GAVE YOU LOVE :0    BY THE WAY NICE TRUNK :thumbsup:
> *


LMAO.............................DAMN.............AND I THOUGHT U WASNT A HATER..........

U GOT SOMETHING WITH 6 BATTS....................PULL IT UP!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:45 PM~8224039
> *MY TRUNK............
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH DOES THAT SPEAKER BOX WEIGH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:03 AM~8224110
> *LMAO.............................DAMN.............AND I THOUGHT U WASNT A HATER..........
> 
> U GOT SOMETHING WITH 6 BATTS....................PULL IT UP!!
> *


ILL SEE YOU ON THE 4TH LOOK FOR THE GREEN CUTLASS WITH THE BIG MUNOZ STICKER ON IT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I JUST DID THIS CAR...............








NO WEIGHT









http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4qgy1z5


http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=5z5py1i

HERE HATER..................NOW WHAT??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:03 AM~8224110
> *LMAO.............................DAMN.............AND I THOUGHT U WASNT A HATER..........
> 
> U GOT SOMETHING WITH 6 BATTS....................PULL IT UP!!
> *


I AIN'T HATING BRO JUST FUCKIN AROUND HOMIE  BUT WE'LL STILL HOP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:06 AM~8224129
> *ILL SEE YOU ON THE 4TH LOOK FOR THE GREEN CUTLASS WITH THE BIG MUNOZ STICKER ON IT
> *


WITH 6 BATTS RIGHT????


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:08 AM~8224135
> *WITH 6 BATTS RIGHT????
> *


DON'T TRIP PLAYER ITS A SINGLE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I JUST POSTED 2 VIDS.....ONE SHOWS FROM THE TRUNK TILL I HOPPED........UNCUT..............NO WEIGHT!!


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:04 AM~8224120
> *HOW MUCH DOES THAT SPEAKER BOX WEIGH :0  :biggrin:
> *


ur one stupid motherfucker who in the fucks gonna put weight in a speaker box for one and two thats the cars not fully wraped :twak: :dunno: :around:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:08 AM~8224132
> *I JUST DID THIS CAR...............
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED DID THE BATTERYS GET LOOSE..... :0 :biggrin: OHHH MY BAD THATS HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:09 AM~8224137
> *DON'T TRIP PLAYER ITS A SINGLE :biggrin:
> *



WE ALL KNOW A SINGLE CAN HIT 80 PLUS WITH WEIGHT N SHIT...........

LIKE I SAID ....U SAW MY TRUNK...............IF U GOT SOMETHING LIKE IT...PULL IT UP!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:11 AM~8224150
> *WHAT HAPPENED DID THE BATTERYS GET LOOSE..... :0  :biggrin: OHHH MY BAD THATS HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE WANTED IT THAT WAY.............SO U CAN SEE THERE IS NO WEIGHT.............BUT YOU WOULDNT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT.............. :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:10 AM~8224145
> *ur one stupid motherfucker who in the fucks gonna put weight in a speaker box for one and two thats the cars not fully wraped :twak:  :dunno:  :around:
> *


WELL IF YOU AIN'T GOODTIMES ANYMORE THAN WHY ARE YOU ON HIS NUTS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

its gettin serious in here and yall know how the sayin goes pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:13 AM~8224159
> *WELL IF YOU AIN'T GOODTIMES ANYMORE THAN WHY ARE YOU ON HIS NUTS
> *


ON WHOSE NUTS???.....NOT MINE.....................CUZ NEITHER ONE OF US IS GOODTIMES............


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:12 AM~8224155
> *HOMIE WANTED IT THAT WAY.............SO U CAN SEE THERE IS NO WEIGHT.............BUT YOU WOULDNT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT.............. :0  :0
> *


I GUESS NEITHER WOULD YOU THATS WHY YOU CHIPPING AT WHAT WAS IT 23-25 SOMEWHERE AROUND THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:16 AM~8224174
> *I GUESS NEITHER WOULD YOU THATS WHY YOU CHIPPING AT WHAT WAS IT 23-25 SOMEWHERE AROUND THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: LOOK......I'LL PULL MY SHIT OUT RIGHT NOW..................WE CAN DO THIS TONIGHT, BRING A 6 BATTERY CAR WITH NO WEIGHT..................I'LL BE WAITING...........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 12:14 AM~8224164
> *its gettin serious in here and yall know how the sayin goes pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


MAN CUT IT OUT EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASSHOLES EVERYBODY HAS ONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:13 AM~8224159
> *WELL IF YOU AIN'T GOODTIMES ANYMORE THAN WHY ARE YOU ON HIS NUTS
> *


ill say fuck alfred.... i aint on his nuts bitch..... so do u have a 6 batt car for my homies if not shut the fuck up u little bitch come handle any way dogg


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:14 AM~8224165
> *ON WHOSE NUTS???.....NOT MINE.....................CUZ NEITHER ONE OF US IS GOODTIMES............
> *


THEN WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU IN THIS TOPIC THEN IT SAYS MANIACOS AND GOODTIMES MY BAD HOMIE.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:20 AM~8224188
> *THEN WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU IN THIS TOPIC THEN IT SAYS MANIACOS AND GOODTIMES MY BAD HOMIE.....
> *


LOL..................I CAME IN CLOWNIN ABOUT THE OLD MAN SAYIN HE WASNT OLD..........THEN U STARTED TALKING SHIT...........GO BACK AND READ................ :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:20 AM~8224188
> *THEN WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU IN THIS TOPIC THEN IT SAYS MANIACOS AND GOODTIMES MY BAD HOMIE.....
> *


we have to be goodtimes or maniacos to be here stupid fuck


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:22 AM~8224197
> *we have to be goodtimes or maniacos to be here stupid fuck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:08 AM~8224132
> *I JUST DID THIS CAR...............
> 
> 
> ...


A DOGGIE WHAT SIZE STROKES YOU GOT IN THE REAR 8'S THATS WHY IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HITTING THE BUMPER :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:21 AM~8224194
> *LOL..................I CAME IN CLOWNIN ABOUT THE OLD MAN SAYIN HE WASNT OLD..........THEN U STARTED TALKING SHIT...........GO BACK AND READ................ :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OHHH SO YOUR ON THE OLD MANS NUTS MY BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:22 AM~8224200
> *A DOGGIE WHAT SIZE STROKES YOU GOT IN THE REAR 8'S THATS WHY IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HITTING THE BUMPER :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHO HAS THE EXCUSES NOW?????U WANNA PULL UP A 6 BATT NO WEIGHT CAR ON MINE OR THE REGAL I JUST DID????.........................ANSWER ONCE AND FOR ALL YES OR NO.!! :angry:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:22 AM~8224200
> *A DOGGIE WHAT SIZE STROKES YOU GOT IN THE REAR 8'S THATS WHY IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HITTING THE BUMPER :0
> *


u like talking alot of shit and dont have shit to back it up pull up a car with no weight i say fuck u and go to ur fucked up shop and see whats up


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:22 AM~8224197
> *we have to be goodtimes or maniacos to be here stupid fuck
> *


I GUESS...UNLESS YOUR CHEERLEADERS :0 STUPID FUCK


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:24 AM~8224201
> *OHHH SO YOUR ON THE OLD MANS NUTS MY BAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CLOWNIN IS ON SOMEONES NUTS????.......................NOT ONLY U A HATER, BUT DUMB TOO..................NICE WAY TO AVOID THE SUBJECT IN FRONT OF EVERYONE........I JUST TOLD U A PAGE OR SO AGO THAT I'LL PULL MY SHIT OUT RIGHT NOW IF U GOT A 6 BATT NON WEIGHTED CAR FOR IT................


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:25 AM~8224206
> *I GUESS...UNLESS YOUR CHEERLEADERS :0  STUPID FUCK
> *


cheerleaders dont have cars lame ass


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

its on.... im gonna have fun now..


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:25 AM~8224206
> *I GUESS...UNLESS YOUR CHEERLEADERS :0  STUPID FUCK
> *


better watch who yo callin a stupid fuck....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:25 AM~8224205
> *u like talking alot of shit and dont have shit to back it up pull up a car with no weight i say fuck u and go to ur fucked up shop and see whats up
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THERE G-STRING IN A NOT... IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR NOT HAVING A GOODTIME BELEIVE ME HOMIE I GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO BACK UP HOMIE YOU COME AT ME WITH A RAG YOUR AT MY LAVEL LIKE I TOLD YOU BOY I WAS DOING G BODY BACK IN 91 HOMIE WHEN YOU WERE STILL IN DIAPERS SO YOU FUCK OFF YOUNGSTER AND GO MEEMEE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:30 AM~8224222
> *IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THERE G-STRING IN A NOT... IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR NOT HAVING A GOODTIME BELEIVE ME HOMIE I GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO BACK UP HOMIE YOU COME AT ME WITH A RAG YOUR AT MY LAVEL LIKE I TOLD YOU BOY I WAS DOING G BODY BACK IN 91 HOMIE WHEN YOU WERE STILL IN DIAPERS SO YOU FUCK OFF YOUNGSTER AND GO MEEMEE
> *


 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Jul 3 2007, 12:30 AM~8224221
> *better watch who yo callin a stupid fuck....
> *


YOU BETTER READ THE WHOLE TOPIC BEFORE YOU TALK YOUR SHIT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SO WE GONNA MEET UP 2 NITE?????


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:30 AM~8224222
> *IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THERE G-STRING IN A NOT... IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR NOT HAVING A GOODTIME BELEIVE ME HOMIE I GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO BACK UP HOMIE YOU COME AT ME WITH A RAG YOUR AT MY LAVEL LIKE I TOLD YOU BOY I WAS DOING G BODY BACK IN 91 HOMIE WHEN YOU WERE STILL IN DIAPERS SO YOU FUCK OFF YOUNGSTER AND GO MEEMEE
> *


if u been building car since then u sure didnt learn shit about them the shit that come out of ur shop r shit


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 2 2007, 11:32 PM~8224232
> *YOU BETTER READ THE WHOLE TOPIC BEFORE YOU TALK YOUR SHIT
> *


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:32 AM~8224232
> *YOU BETTER READ THE WHOLE TOPIC BEFORE YOU TALK YOUR SHIT
> *


I dont need to read the whole topic to figure out to talk shit to a chump.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up mufasa.. was going on..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2007, 12:33 AM~8224238
> *:0  :0  :uh:
> *




X2


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2007, 12:35 AM~8224243
> *was up mufasa.. was going on..
> *


SUP HOMIE............THIS HATER ON HERE SAYS I'M DOING BAD WITH MY CAR..........AND THAT HE CAN BUILD A 6 BATTERY CAR HITTIN 33", BUT DONT WANNA PULL ONE UP. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:26 AM~8224208
> *CLOWNIN IS ON SOMEONES NUTS????.......................NOT ONLY U A HATER, BUT DUMB TOO..................NICE WAY TO AVOID THE SUBJECT IN FRONT OF EVERYONE........I JUST TOLD U A PAGE OR SO AGO THAT I'LL PULL MY SHIT OUT RIGHT NOW IF U GOT A 6 BATT NON WEIGHTED CAR FOR IT................
> *


SAVE IT FOR THE 4TH HOMIE... I WAS JUST CAUGHT UP READING ALL THIS SHIT TALKING YOUR PUTTING UP AS FOR ME A HATER... HATING ON WHAT??? YOU HOMIE YOU TRIPPING BUILD A RAG AND STEP UP TO MY LEVEL


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:21 AM~8224194
> *LOL..................I CAME IN CLOWNIN ABOUT THE OLD MAN SAYIN HE WASNT OLD..........THEN U STARTED TALKING SHIT...........GO BACK AND READ................ :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I CAME IN FUCKIN WITH THE OLD MAN TOO...READ THE TOPIC


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :loco: :no:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:37 AM~8224250
> *SAVE IT FOR THE 4TH HOMIE... I WAS JUST CAUGHT UP READING ALL THIS SHIT TALKING YOUR PUTTING UP AS FOR ME A HATER... HATING ON WHAT??? YOU HOMIE YOU TRIPPING BUILD A RAG AND STEP UP TO MY LEVEL
> *


NOW I GOTTA BUILD A RAG???..

U THE ONE THAT SAID I WAS DOING BAD.......AND THAT U DO STREET SET UPS WITH 6 BATTS THAT DO 33"...............

SO U TALKED SHIT TO ME FIRST, NOW BRING A 6 BATT CAR :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:37 PM~8224249
> *SUP HOMIE............THIS HATER ON HERE SAYS I'M DOING BAD WITH MY CAR..........AND THAT HE CAN BUILD A 6 BATTERY CAR HITTIN 33", BUT DONT WANNA PULL ONE UP. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :loco: :loco:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PASO RICH? READY FOR H TOWN?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:38 AM~8224255
> *I CAME IN FUCKIN WITH THE OLD MAN TOO...READ THE TOPIC
> *


I DID.......I KNOW WHAT I POSTED...BUT U STILL TALKED SHIT TO ME ABOUT THAT MY SHIT WAS DOIN BAD..........SO IF ITS SO BAD COME SERVE ME WITH A 6 BATT NON WEIGHTED CAR................


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:33 AM~8224235
> *if u been building car since then u sure didnt learn shit about them the shit that come out of ur shop r shit
> *


SO YOU WANT TO TALK YOUR SHIT TOO... DON'T TELL ME YOU GOT A GBODY TOO MAN KID GO BACK TO SCHOOL


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:39 AM~8224260
> *NOW I GOTTA BUILD A RAG???..
> 
> U THE ONE THAT SAID I WAS DOING BAD.......AND THAT U DO STREET SET UPS WITH 6 BATTS THAT DO 33"...............
> ...


WE WILL DO IT ON THE 4TH HOMIE STOP CRYING ILL BRING YOU A FRASH GBODY TO BREAK YOUR ASS OFF DON'T TRIP PLAYER


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:43 AM~8224275
> *SO YOU WANT TO TALK YOUR SHIT TOO... DON'T TELL ME YOU GOT A GBODY TOO MAN KID GO BACK TO SCHOOL
> *


ur one stupid fuck just pull up or shit the fuck up thats it im tiered of ur lame ass shit talking and dont have shit to back it up... cant build a car with out weight


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 12:46 AM~8224283
> *WE WILL DO IT ON THE 4TH HOMIE STOP CRYING ILL BRING YOU A FRASH GBODY TO BREAK YOUR ASS OFF DON'T TRIP PLAYER
> *


U AINT READY NOW????I'M STILL UP OBVIOUSLY................AND I AINT SCARED TO OPEN MY TRUNK.................U GONNA OPEN YOURS AND SHOW 6 BATTS???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:48 AM~8224288
> *ur one stupid fuck just pull up or shit the fuck up thats it im tiered of ur lame ass shit talking and dont have shit to back it up... cant build a car with out weight
> *


YOU STUPID FUCK.... YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR YOU BUILT YOUR BOY BUILT YOU THAT CAR I REMEMBER WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE YOUR THAT FOOL WITH A DOUBLE PUMP THATS WAS DOING 30'INCHES BUILD YOUR OWN FUCKIN CAR THEN TALK SHIT UNTIL THEN CHATA FUCK UP HOMIE AND TAKE NOTES


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Can we all just get along?Not for real lets just hop on the forth. :biggrin: Trying to go to sleep but you guys keeping me up.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 12:50 AM~8224296
> *U AINT READY NOW????I'M STILL UP OBVIOUSLY................AND I AINT SCARED TO OPEN MY TRUNK.................U GONNA OPEN YOURS AND SHOW 6 BATTS???
> *


ILL SHOW YOU MORE THAN THAT HOMIE... THAT THE SHOP CAR WILL HIT HIGHER THAN YOUR WHAT 28'


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 3 2007, 12:59 AM~8224334
> *Can we all just get along?Not for real lets just hop on the forth. :biggrin: Trying to go to sleep but you guys keeping me up.
> *


x2 shit i want to go read other shit too or look at some bitches and this shit is like a novela its interesting :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 3 2007, 12:59 AM~8224334
> *Can we all just get along?Not for real lets just hop on the forth. :biggrin: Trying to go to sleep but you guys keeping me up.
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 01:00 AM~8224337
> *ILL SHOW YOU MORE THAN THAT HOMIE... THAT THE SHOP CAR WILL HIT HIGHER THAN YOUR WHAT 28'
> *


SO BRING IT DOWN RIGHT NOW..................


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 01:00 AM~8224337
> *ILL SHOW YOU MORE THAN THAT HOMIE... THAT THE SHOP CAR WILL HIT HIGHER THAN YOUR WHAT 28'
> *


i dont give a fuck my homie can build better shit.... so pull out ur shit i know ur still at ur shop it looks like u live there


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 3 2007, 02:01 AM~8224340
> *x2 shit i want to go read other shit too or look at some bitches and this shit is like a novela its interesting :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol Betty y La Fea


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 3 2007, 01:05 AM~8224356
> *:biggrin: lol Betty y La Fea
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cabron


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

had to break it up and give everyone a laugh


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:11 AM~8224359
> *had to break it up and give everyone a laugh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:11 AM~8224359
> *had to break it up and give everyone a laugh
> *


fuckin mac you a fool and hey chinga tu madre and mi pipis still on your lip :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

thats rite cinderalla its popeye bitches


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 01:05 AM~8224353
> *i dont give a fuck my homie can build better shit.... so pull out ur shit i know ur still at ur shop it looks like u live there
> *


YOU GOT IT WRONG HOMIE I DON'T LIVE HERE I WORK HERE


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

where the hop gonna be happening on the 4th? :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:11 AM~8224359
> *had to break it up and give everyone a laugh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT..... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 01:24 AM~8224383
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT..... :biggrin:
> *


YOUR BROTHER HOMIE???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:25 AM~8224384
> *YOUR BROTHER HOMIE???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS YOUR TIO DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 01:26 AM~8224386
> *THATS YOUR TIO DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *


YOUR MOM :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 01:26 AM~8224386
> *THATS YOUR TIO DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *


im glad yall can have fun at my expense i just like to have GOODTIMES in life fuck all the shit talkin let the cars speak for u


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:27 AM~8224390
> *YOUR MOM :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 YOUR GRANDMA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:29 AM~8224391
> *im glad yall can have fun at my expense i just like to have GOODTIMES in life fuck all the shit talkin let the cars speak for u
> *


SORRY DOGGIE..........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 01:29 AM~8224392
> *:0 YOUR GRANDMA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



GOOD COME BACK :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:29 AM~8224393
> *SORRY DOGGIE..........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh its all good thats why i posted it for yall to have laugh thats wut life really about


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

i think this might look familiar


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DAMN THATS A CLEAN FUCKING CAR............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:35 AM~8224405
> *DAMN THATS A CLEAN FUCKING CAR............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


see now u like me huh i pull pics that u didnt know exist go ahead right click save


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:37 AM~8224407
> *see now u like me huh i pull pics that u didnt know exist go ahead right click save
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:34 AM~8224400
> *i think this might look familiar
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics............


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 01:38 AM~8224410
> *nice pics............
> *


i got video too


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:37 AM~8224407
> *see now u like me huh i pull pics that u didnt know exist go ahead right click save
> *


HEY U GOT ONE AT THE CARS HIGHEST POINT???........CUZ THAT AINT IT..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:39 AM~8224413
> *i got video too
> *


DONT TELL ME U WAITIN ON AN INVITATION.............POST UP!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:40 AM~8224417
> *DONT TELL ME U WAITIN ON AN INVITATION.............POST UP!!
> *


uno momento homie


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:41 AM~8224419
> *uno momento homie
> *


FUCKIN KREG YOU GETTING BETTER IN SPANISH YOU BEEEEEEEEEEEEECH :biggrin: 
Q-VO CHRIS N LOKS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 3 2007, 01:42 AM~8224420
> *FUCKIN KREG YOU GETTING BETTER IN SPANISH YOU BEEEEEEEEEEEEECH :biggrin:
> Q-VO CHRIS N LOKS
> *


SUP


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 3 2007, 01:42 AM~8224420
> *FUCKIN KREG YOU GETTING BETTER IN SPANISH YOU BEEEEEEEEEEEEECH :biggrin:
> Q-VO CHRIS N LOKS
> *


whats up homie hows everything


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:44 AM~8224423
> *SUP
> *


SUP LOKO HOWS EVERYTHING ON YOUR SIDE OF TOWN


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

here u go homie


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 01:44 AM~8224424
> *whats up homie hows everything
> *


 :biggrin: 
YOU KNOW SAME O SAME O JUST HERE IT GOT GOOD FOR A MINUTE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:41 AM~8224419
> *uno momento homie
> *


AY HOMIE........ANYONE EVER TELL U U LOOK LIKE POPEYE FROM THAT MOVIE??...........U KNOW THE ONE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

i gotta better one stay tuned


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:46 AM~8224426
> *here u go homie
> 
> *


WTF??????U GOT THE ASS END OF IT????................... :angry:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

to the HATER u know who im talking about FUCK U lame ass dont let me catch u slipping handle ur own shit dont let people talk for u if u have something to say tell me ill give u my address so u can come handle i forgot ur not a man u little bitch grow some balls 

(old fuck)


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 3 2007, 01:45 AM~8224425
> *SUP LOKO HOWS EVERYTHING ON YOUR SIDE OF TOWN
> *


HOTTTTTTT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:46 AM~8224428
> *AY HOMIE........ANYONE EVER TELL U U LOOK LIKE POPEYE FROM THAT MOVIE??...........U KNOW THE ONE.......... :biggrin:
> *


ya homie thats why i got the avatar ask jay wut they call me


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:49 AM~8224434
> *HOTTTTTTT
> *


NO SHIT NOT AS HOT AS OUT HERE HOMIE WITH THIS WEATHER I WISH I WUS BACK IN NORWALK WITH THE OCEAN BREEZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:49 AM~8224435
> *ya homie thats why i got the avatar ask jay wut they call me
> *


POPEYE???


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

here u go homie another one


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

wus sup- jay , lok's , mufasa , mac-a-lac


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> here u go homie another one
> 
> 
> MUCH BETTER...................


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 01:53 AM~8224443
> *wus sup- jay , lok's , mufasa , mac-a-lac
> *


sup loko wats happening


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

was getting good in here grandpa were you at :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:51 AM~8224440
> *POPEYE???
> *


thats rite homie its popeye i met u at this show where the video is from i was with cracker from sin city


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 01:54 AM~8224446
> *was getting good in here grandpa were you at  :biggrin:
> *


COACHING PEOPLE ON WHAT TO SAY.......... :0 :0 :0 

INSIDE INFO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 3 2007, 01:54 AM~8224445
> *sup loko wats happening
> *


we busted a mission took some parts from my rag 2 get re done 2 speedys then kicked it at troubles


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:49 AM~8224435
> *ya homie thats why i got the avatar ask jay wut they call me
> *


pinche popeye hey cinderella go find your self a fella and get your self some chon chon with your red speedos :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:55 AM~8224447
> *thats rite homie its popeye i met u at this show where the video is from i was with cracker from sin city
> *


I REMEMBER HOMIE.........


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 01:53 AM~8224443
> *wus sup- jay , lok's , mufasa , mac-a-lac
> *


wut up big homie :nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:55 AM~8224448
> *COACHING PEOPLE ON WHAT TO SAY.......... :0  :0  :0
> 
> INSIDE INFO
> *


this was grandpa started :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 01:55 AM~8224449
> *we busted a mission took some parts from my rag 2 get re done 2 speedys then kicked it at troubles
> *


ta vien perono ablan ni nada


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 01:57 AM~8224454
> *this was grandpa started  :biggrin:
> *


YEP.......................HE IN FOR A ASS KICKIN................. :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:56 AM~8224452
> *wut up big homie  :nicoderm:
> *


chillin checkin in thank god 4 your sence of humor :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 3 2007, 01:57 AM~8224455
> *ta vien perono ablan ni nada
> *


it was a mission 2 be done fast but we got stuck at troubles 2 fools got shot by alex pad down the street


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 3 2007, 01:56 AM~8224450
> *pinche popeye hey cinderella go find your self a fella and get your self some chon chon with your red speedos :biggrin:
> *


u like my red chones


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 01:59 AM~8224458
> *it was a mission 2 be done fast but we got stuck at troubles 2 fools got shot by alex pad down the street
> *


orale


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

OH FUCK.....................I THINK ITS TIME TO GO........................ hno: hno:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

welcome to the sureno page 13


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 01:58 AM~8224457
> *chillin checkin in thank god 4 your sence of humor :biggrin:
> *


its all GOODTIMES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 02:00 AM~8224460
> *u like my red chones
> 
> 
> ...


dam you ready 4 the next hard body contest :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 01:57 AM~8224454
> *this was grandpa started  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: fuck that fool im trying to be cool wit some of the goodtime and he pulls that shit


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:02 AM~8224469
> *:thumbsdown: fuck that fool im trying to be cool wit some of the goodtime and he pulls that shit
> *


THATS YOUR HOMIE............


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:03 AM~8224471
> *THATS YOUR HOMIE............
> *


u live closer hes urs


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:04 AM~8224474
> *u live closer hes urs
> *


THATS YOUR BROTHER..........................BY BLOOD!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:03 AM~8224471
> *THATS YOUR HOMIE............
> *


 :biggrin: you aint right :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:05 AM~8224476
> *THATS YOUR BROTHER..........................BY BLOOD!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


fuck u LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 3 2007, 02:05 AM~8224477
> *:biggrin: you aint right  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN STRAIGHT!! :0 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:02 AM~8224469
> *:thumbsdown: fuck that fool im trying to be cool wit some of the goodtime and he pulls that shit
> *


WITH UR


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> WOULD U LIKE SOME
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

i have a :scrutinize: on u old fuck........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:09 AM~8224485
> *i have a  :scrutinize: on u old fuck........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 02:07 AM~8224481
> *WITH UR
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HE SAYS U WHINE TOO MUCH.............. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:12 AM~8224490
> *HE SAYS U WHINE TOO MUCH.............. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


na im not whineing just dont like that shit :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:13 AM~8224492
> *na im not whineing just dont like that shit :angry:
> *


GO BUST A AMERICAN ME ON HIM!! :0


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:12 AM~8224490
> *HE SAYS U WHINE TOO MUCH.............. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i suppose to be a sleep on my 3rd dream and now he has me fired up


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DAMN...............WE STRAIGHT CRASHED THIS TOPIC..................BUT FUCK IT, IT WASNT OUR FAULT............I'M OUT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:15 AM~8224494
> *i suppose to be a sleep on my 3rd dream and now he has me fired up
> *


 :uh: :uh: PLEASE DONT SHARE THE DETAILS.............. :0 :0


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:15 AM~8224493
> *GO BUST A AMERICAN ME ON HIM!! :0
> *


what part "la primeda lives" part


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:17 AM~8224498
> *what part "la primeda lives" part
> *


THE " DONT LOOK AT ME PUPPET"


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WASUUUUP THERE CHRIS !!!?
SOME FUCKEN PEDO IN HERE O QUE ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 3 2007, 02:18 AM~8224501
> *WASUUUUP THERE CHRIS !!!?
> SOME FUCKEN PEDO IN HERE O QUE ?
> *


U JUS CATCHIN UP???


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

TO FIGURE THAT OUT MAYBE UR


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:18 AM~8224499
> *THE " DONT LOOK AT ME PUPPET"
> *


even better let me sleep on it im out


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

IT IS SMOKING UP IN HERE !!!!

MUCHO CALIENTE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:19 AM~8224504
> *even better let me sleep on it im out
> *


X2


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 03:18 AM~8224502
> *U JUS CATCHIN UP???
> *



FUCK YEAH IT TOOK ME FOREVER !!! :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 02:18 AM~8224503
> *TO FIGURE THAT OUT MAYBE UR
> 
> 
> ...


again :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: who u talking to


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 3 2007, 02:20 AM~8224509
> *FUCK YEAH IT TOOK ME FOREVER !!! :biggrin:
> *


I WIN YALL AINT GOT SHIT ON ME GOODTIMES IS THE BEST FUCK THE REST


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:21 AM~8224510
> *again  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: who u talking to
> *


IM TALKIN TO YOU


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 03:22 AM~8224514
> *I WIN YALL AINT GOT SHIT ON ME GOODTIMES IS THE BEST FUCK THE REST
> *



FUCK POPEYE !!!

ATODA MADRE O UN DESMADRE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 02:23 AM~8224516
> *IM TALKIN TO YOU
> *


what u wanna start shit


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

sup chris :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 3 2007, 02:24 AM~8224517
> *FUCK POPEYE !!!
> 
> ATODA MADRE O UN DESMADRE !!!! :biggrin:
> *


SORRY NO ESPANOLA ILL HAVE TO GET MY TRANSLATOR OUT LOL


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:24 AM~8224518
> *what u wanna start shit
> *


UH OH DID I MAKE SOMEONE UPSET DONT TRIP ITS ALL GOODTIMES WE CAN CLOWN ALL NIGHT IF U CAN KEEP UP


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 3 2007, 02:28 AM~8224522
> *UH OH DID I MAKE SOMEONE UPSET DONT TRIP ITS ALL GOODTIMES WE CAN CLOWN ALL NIGHT IF U CAN KEEP UP
> *


fuck it im out


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 02:30 AM~8224526
> *fuck it im out
> *


goodnite


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 05:24 AM~8224518
> *what u wanna start shit
> *


Damn, this fool gonna fuck around and start some fucken shit ese!!!!! I wouldn't trip rich. Alratos carnal!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 01:30 AM~8224395
> *GOOD COME BACK :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ok your twin :biggrin: whats up homie


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Jul 3 2007, 01:49 AM~8224433
> *to the HATER u know who im talking about FUCK U lame ass dont let me catch u slipping handle ur own shit dont let people talk for u if u have something to say tell me ill give u my address so u can come handle i forgot ur not a man u little bitch grow some balls
> 
> (old fuck)
> *


 :dunno: so who is this for :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:12 AM~8224490
> *HE SAYS U WHINE TOO MUCH.............. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 3 2007, 10:04 AM~8225898
> *ok your twin :biggrin:  whats up homie
> *



YOUR SON!! :0 :0 :0 

LOL.....WHAT UP DOGG!


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

whats up Mufasa, I see you still puttin it down :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

DAMN TO MUCH FUCKEN HATRED IN THIS TOPIC :nono: :nono: THEN WERE ALL GOING TO MEET ON THE FOURTH AND EVERYONE IS GOING TO BE COOL. :biggrin: :biggrin: LETS JUST DO THIS FOR THE COMMUNITY AND NOT FUCK IT UP,LETS DO IT MANIACO STYLE....I MEAN LOWRIDER STYLE   BRING IT AND STOP CRYING :thumbsup: OH AND WHAT UP BIG NENE?HAVENT SEEN U IN A WHILE FUCKEN TIVO BETTY Y LA FEA :roflmao:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 3 2007, 12:09 PM~8226383
> *DAMN TO MUCH FUCKEN HATRED IN THIS TOPIC :nono:  :nono: THEN WERE ALL GOING TO MEET ON THE FOURTH AND EVERYONE IS GOING TO BE COOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin: LETS JUST DO THIS FOR THE COMMUNITY AND NOT FUCK IT UP,LETS DO IT MANIACO STYLE....I MEAN LOWRIDER STYLE    BRING IT AND STOP CRYING :thumbsup: OH AND WHAT UP BIG NENE?HAVENT SEEN U IN A WHILE FUCKEN TIVO BETTY Y LA FEA :roflmao:
> *



i heard that bro tomorrow everyones gonna be getting fucked up kicking it and they on this talking all that shit
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THE 4TH GONNA SETTLE ALL THIS FUCKEN PEDO BRING EM AND SWING EM, SINGLE, DOUBLE, TRIPLE, FLIP THE MUTHER FUCKER SI QUERES!!!! CANT WAIT TO GET MY ASS OFF THE FRONT LINES OUT HERE IN IRAQ AND HIT THE FRONT LINES OUT THERE.......................CHUCKS SGV "GOODTIMES" FO LIFE :thumbsup: 











FUCK THE YAPPEN LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKEN...CANT WAIT TO GET BACK!


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

WUS UP CHRIS. HOW YOU DOING? TO MUCH SHIT TALKING HUH.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 3 2007, 02:04 PM~8227722
> *WUS UP CHRIS. HOW YOU DOING? TO MUCH SHIT TALKING HUH.
> *


sup...........you know.............................





HEY MEAT.......SUP DOGGIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8227782
> *sup...........you know.............................
> HEY MEAT.......SUP DOGGIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT JUST GETS OLD. SO ANY NEW PROJECTS?


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

This shit is funny.....Mufasa...hold it down!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 3 2007, 02:11 PM~8227788
> *SHIT JUST GETS OLD. SO ANY NEW PROJECTS?
> *


check the 2 pump 6 batt topic in hydraulics forum


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

WHAT HAPPEN NO HOP AT THE BEACH !


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 5 2007, 03:29 PM~8241735
> *WHAT HAPPEN NO HOP AT THE BEACH !
> *


I SEEN MANIACOS OUT THERE..THEY GOT ROLLED UP BY THE WHODA'S....BUT NO SIGN OF GOODTIMES.......  I GUESS THEY GOT SCARED hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

WHATS UP PINKY.....THAT 64 RAG WAS LOOKING CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 6 2007, 01:24 AM~8245921
> *I SEEN MANIACOS OUT THERE..THEY GOT ROLLED UP BY THE WHODA'S....BUT NO SIGN OF GOODTIMES.......   I GUESS THEY GOT SCARED hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


goodtimes aint scared but were you goin to pay for the impound they said if they saw anyboddy hopping they wus getting there shit impounded


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 6 2007, 01:27 AM~8245931
> *goodtimes aint scared but were you goin to pay for the impound they said if they saw anyboddy hopping they wus getting there shit impounded
> *


ALL THAT WOLFING I WAS READING THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOWED UP...QUE-NO..OH MY BAD MUFASA ISN'T FROM GOODTIMES


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 6 2007, 01:32 AM~8245946
> *ALL THAT WOLFING I WAS READING THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOWED UP...QUE-NO..OH MY BAD MUFASA ISN'T FROM GOODTIMES
> *


OR IS HE????


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 6 2007, 04:32 AM~8245946
> *ALL THAT WOLFING I WAS READING THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOWED UP...QUE-NO..OH MY BAD MUFASA ISN'T FROM GOODTIMES
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 6 2007, 01:33 AM~8245951
> *OR IS HE????
> *


NOT


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

good times


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2007, 03:08 AM~8252710
> *NOT
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jul 7 2007, 03:26 AM~8252990
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


your a fucken hater.they booted you out the club but yet there you are in every goodtimes topic.let it go already.you are the weakest link.thats why your out and i'm in :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------

